# 1:43 slot car Research



## TecnoSlot (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I am a postgraduate student at Heriot Watt University in Edinburgh. I am currently doing a research for my master thesis related to Slot car market.

I need to know if there are 1:43 slot car clubs in UK?? Anyone knows??

I am working in my master thesis with a Spanish company that is introducing a new slot car product supported by Scalextric. The product is based on a Universal Chassis to adapt 1:43 scale cars to slot. 

I think its very interesting, you can check it out on the website:

www.tecno-slot.com

I would appreciate your opinions about it. 

Thank you
Mireia


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks interesting. I've been trying to figure out a way to come up with ideas for an adjustable wheelbase chassis myself, though in HO scale. The only downside to the design of the Tecno chassis would be if it's used in the short wheelbase positions. There is an awful lot of chassis ahead of the wheels, and most short wheelbase cars have minimal overhang ahead of the wheels. 

Question for you.. What voltage does the motor run on, and what are it's dimensions? L, W, H, and shaft diameter?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm... Very interesting. If you open the PDFs, they are directions for stripping a 1/43 diecast of its chassis and setting up one of these chassis for it. Looks like the chassis mounts with big foam blocks wedged between the insides of the doors and the outside of the chassis. I like it...

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

very cool,but i dunno if there are xlubs in the uk...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like the idea because 1:43 diecasts are cheap around here.
Sure they sell for 5.99 at any gas station, but find them at a flea market, or garage sale,
and they are usually thrown in with the Hot Wheels. No one wants them because there is
no case to carry 1:43s and most folks have either HO or 32nd scale. Any chance of this
chassis making it to the USA? Looks like there is a narrow version and a wide version?


----------



## TecnoSlot (Jul 16, 2011)

The chassis’ design is based on SCX compact 1:43 mechanism, so the motor is 14 watts voltage and its dimensions are standardized by SCX mechanism.

Then, Do you think 1:43 scale is good for racing or its just a toy?

The product is also available for USA; through the website you can purchase and contact for more detailed information.

Mireia


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*At a glance*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks interesting. I've been trying to figure out a way to come up with ideas for an adjustable wheelbase chassis myself, though in HO scale. The only downside to the design of the Tecno chassis would be if it's used in the short wheelbase positions. There is an awful lot of chassis ahead of the wheels, and most short wheelbase cars have minimal overhang ahead of the wheels.
> 
> Question for you.. What voltage does the motor run on, and what are it's dimensions? L, W, H, and shaft diameter?


I'm gonna have to go with Joe. The slip joint is a great feature. While it's location in the design is adequate; in order for it to meet it's full potential and maximize versatility, the joint must separate the front and back halves of the chassis rails. The front frame horns must move in tandem with the axle. 

As Joe astutely points out there's way to much wang out front when the slide is fully retracted in the SWB position. Therefore the slip joint must be between the axles somewhere. In it's current configuration the design is extremely limiting with regards to frontal styling/ bodyfitment. A simple change could make it so much more. 

How does the guide-pick up block float? Adjust? Will it accomodate changes in wheel/tire profile? It appears kinda stiff. 

Additionally, robust in appearance, the chassis appears to be quite heavy. When combined with the gross tonnage of a die cast conversion, the question of adequate performance would be a primary concern. The same rules of physics apply regardless of scale.

Honestly...? I dont see anything really new here. A scaled down redeaux of any old vintage heavy box frame inline design with a simple linear adjustable combination pick up, guide & axle locator assembly.

Mind you there's a lot of cool things about this, but they are obvious and can be stipulated too. As they are already okee doakee, lets move on to the warts. 

If it were my project... I'd...

1. relocate the slip joint... 2. put the chassis on a diet and remove, roll and shave all the corners and obstructive angles which could inhibit body styling options; a two pronged attack if you will... 3. toss the combination pick up axle assembly and go with a fixed drop arm style... 4. provide optional axle length kits, this design doesnt support the wasp waisted or coke bottle stylings that we all love without some axle width ...

Good luck! Keep us aprised!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

TecnoSlot said:


> The chassis’ design is based on SCX compact 1:43 mechanism, so the motor is 14 watts voltage and its dimensions are standardized by SCX mechanism.
> 
> Then, Do you think 1:43 scale is good for racing or its just a toy?
> 
> ...


i think they are primarily seen as toys,to get the kids interested in their larger cousins,but quite honestly i have a ton of i/43 track and my son loves it!their are a few enthusiasts out their,but all out clubs i have not heard of.as far as racing goes as long as you can tune em,you can race em!:thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Philippe Marchand 1:43 site*

Philippe Marchand has a comprehensive 1:43 site with many photos and links including an incredible collection by Georg Oberloher of Germany
Here is a link:

http://web.me.com/pmarchand/Slots/page2/page2.html



Hope this helps.
-Joe S


----------

